# Solid, Reliable Workaround for the Settings Bug



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

The settings bug, or the settings-not-sticking bug is an issue on Droid X phones running CM7, including MIUI. It's present on builds using the Froyo kernel, but I don't know about Gingerbread yet. Only a minority of users experience this issue. The cause is not understood.

Basically, the phone will intermittently enter a condition where several settings cannot be changed. If you try to change one of these settings, the control will appear to change, but if you come back to the settings page you will see that your setting has not "taken." Instead, the original value remains set. (Your change will not take affect until after reboot.) Affected settings include brightness, screen timeout, airplane mode, stay awake, and USB debugging. All of these settings are on a single "circuit," and will fail together. Another circuit includes GPS and mobile data. Either circuit (or both circuits) may fail, in which case none of the settings on the affected circuit will change until the next reboot. The USB port is also affected, though I don't understand how that failure is related.

The issue appears and disappears on startup. Typically, if I shut my phone off I'll have to start it three or more times before I get a session where none of the settings are stuck and the USB port works. In the past, users have SBFd their phones to address this. Unfortunately, none of our developers have seen it.

In any case, *today I stumbled upon a workaround that works every time*:
_Simply reboot the phone in airplane mode_. Of course, airplane mode is one of the settings that fails. So you can't actually _put_ the phone in airplane mode, but if you press the command for airplane mode before you restart your phone, then it will reboot in airplane mode, and all of the controls on both circuits will work. The only catch is that you obviously have to remember to turn airplane mode off before you can use it.

Anyway, I've tested this workaround dozens of times in both CM7 and MIUI, and it's worked every time. Hopefully this will take a lot of pain out of what has been a nasty, nasty bug for some of us to deal with.

I'm now going to spend some time researching whether this bug still exists on top of the GB kernel.

Rick


----------



## kinnerful (Sep 6, 2011)

I have this issue with gingerbread too. Thank you for the workaround! Now testing...


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you use Weather and Toggle Widget or Batt Stat?


----------

